# Nanny



## Chiryu (Nov 21, 2012)

Hello,

How long does the process take to sponsor a nanny?

Which nationalities can do a transfer without having to leave and then re enter the country? I'm really keen to find someone already in Abu Dhabi, who I can meet face to face and have meet the kids. But I'd rather I didn't have to fly her out to Oman just for a slip of paper to get back in. Seems silly that. 

I'm interested in finding a live out nanny full time, 10 hours a day, 5 days a week. I'd be looking to pay about 4000-5000 a month for her to look after my 2 children. Is that a reasonable wage or should it be more? 

As she's sponsored as a "maid" can she be employed by my husband before my visa comes through or do we have to have our visa in place? Meaning, as far as the government are concerned he would be here with his residence visa and sponsoring a full time maid. Then in a few weeks when my visa is done he'll be sponsoring us too? Or is that not allowed, I know there are strange laws about men having maids and that. 

Also, how much do the process of sponsoring a nanny cost? 

Thank you


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Here you go. On Your Side: It is not advisable to hire a maid if she has absconded - The National (see first Q&A)

The salary sounds fine assuming you are providing accommodation.


----------



## buzzik (Oct 1, 2012)

Chiryu said:


> Hello,
> 
> How long does the process take to sponsor a nanny?
> 
> ...


IMO - the best way hiring a nanny is to go through out specialized agencies for servicing staff. There're not a lot in a market, but could be very useful for a matter of safety and providing of competent nanny/maid to the clients. However, they're not cheap in compare with self hiring but less headache with paperwork and could be time consuming while arranging/hiring on your own.

Looking at your budget... you can easily get a maid services with reputable and trusted companies here in UAE or specially in Abu Dhabi. 

One out of many options to hire a nanny is to search in a web and than to contact 'em: (all of it clickable links)

dubizzle
maidcv
maids
wilson-int

Call 'em and ask...easiest way to dig an info with

p.s
hope, I'll not be banned on a forum


----------

